# Remote Coding Specialist



## rmickalich

Objective:

I am interested in a permanent remote coding position for a company that provides personal and professional growth.  I live in Upper Michigan and I am willing to train in at a facility, if needed.  Prefer full-time, but will consider part-time.

Summary of Qualifications:

• Registered Health Information Technician (RHIT)
• Certified Coding Specialist (CCS)
• Certified Professional Coder (CPC)
• AAS degree in Health Information Technology
• Over six years of experience in CPT, HCPCS, and ICD-9-CM coding 
• Quality coding with a current average of 98% accuracy in professional services
• Reputation for dependability, dedication, honesty and a very strong work ethics
• Ongoing learner


Work Experience:

Remote Professional Coding Specialist, RHIT, CCS
1/2010 â€“ Current
Peak Health Solutions, San Diego, CA.

CPT, ICD-9-CM & HCPCS coding professional side services for multi-specialties, including: inpatient, observation, emergency and outpatient services using 1997 E/M guidelines and coding specialties in orthopedic, plastic surgery, podiatry, ophthalmology, gastrointestinal, head and neck surgery, urology, pediatric, OBGYN, general surgery, internal medicine, and some vascular surgeries.  Accuracy rate is between 96% - 100% with a 98% average.


Remote Coding Specialist, RHIT, CCS	                                               
10/2009-12/2009 HCC Contract position (June â€“ December)
DocuCoders, Poland, OH.

ICD-9-CM Hierarchical Condition Coding (HCC) coding for Medicare's professional side for California's 367-bed facilities and medical groups, which consists of approximately 45 primary care physicians and over 200 specialists.  


Coding Supervisor, RHIT, CCS   		06/2008-11/2009       
Medical Records Coder, CCS    		08/2004-06/2008
Health Information Clerk-Hospital 	08/2002-08/2004
Portage Health, Hancock, MI.			

As a coding supervisor, I managed a staff of 6 coders for a 36-bed acute care facility with 15 physician offices.  Worked towards ensuring accurate coding and billing, resolving claim denials, investigated patient complaints, and medical necessity issues.  Reviewed medical record documentation and consulted with healthcare providers to educate documentation improvement methods.  Tracked coder's productivity and completed in-house coding audits.  Communicated towards working as a team and using best practices and provided leadership.
• Ensured accurate ICD-9-CM and CPT coding and helped with backlogs
• Prepared reports and spreadsheets using Microsoft Excel
• Maintained accounts receivable (AR) days at 4 to 5 days
• Educated healthcare providers on quality documentation standards and improvement methods
• Customer focused with good communication skills
• Provided accurate coding and abstracting and continued my education to gain knowledge in proper coding guidelines
• Provided medical records support within a busy office, including management of chart completion, chart assembly and analysis,  release of information, and preparing newborn certificates
• Over 5 years of experience in 1995 E/M coding and facility accounts: rehab, diagnostic and outpatient surgeries 
• Less than a year of experience coding inpatient accounts


Education:

St. Scholastica, Duluth, MN., January â€“ July, 2010.  GPA 3.87
Met a total of 85 credits (15 at St. Scholastica) towards 128 credit requirement for Online Bachelor of Science Program
Accredited by the Commission on Accreditation for Health Informatics and Information Management (CAHIIM).  

Associates in Applied Science in Health Information Technician, 2008
Rasmussen College, Eden Prairie, MN. GPA 3.64
Accredited by CAHIIM  

Health Information Coding certification, 2005
Central Business School, Marquette, MI.
Completion of 504 clock hours.

Associates in Applied Business in Business, 2003
Gogebic Community College, Ironwood, MI., GPA 3.2


Accreditations:

Registered Health Information Technician, RHIT, 2008 (No. 054704)
Certified Coding Specialist, CCS, 2006 (C18673)
Certified Professional Coder, CPC (01117064)


Professional Membership:

American Academy of Professional Coders, AAPC.  Present
American Health Information Management, AHIMA.  2003-Present

References, upon request.


----------



## srich64

Hi Raquel,
What were your experiences in working with Peak?  Good or bad.

Thanks,
Sandra


----------

